# Using a Brew Belt - Question



## vinividivici (Feb 21, 2011)

I just racked my Red Zin and attached a brew belt. BUT, the belt instructions say "DO NOT (their caps) leave the belt plugged in for more than 8 consecutive days or until the S.G. drops below 1.010,l whichever comes first".

This batch is on its 3rd rack, and will age for two months. For those who use this item, would it make sense to unplug it for a day or two and then plug back in?

Also confused as the S.G. is a hair below .990, so should I even be using a temp controller at this point? There was no sign of fermentation when I racked it and the batch was crystal clear.

It's a SunCal Necessities Red Zin juice kit from E.C. Krause.


Bob


----------



## abefroman (Feb 21, 2011)

vinividivici said:


> I just racked my Red Zin and attached a brew belt. BUT, the belt instructions say "DO NOT (their caps) leave the belt plugged in for more than 8 consecutive days or until the S.G. drops below 1.010,l whichever comes first".
> 
> This batch is on its 3rd rack, and will age for two months. For those who use this item, would it make sense to unplug it for a day or two and then plug back in?
> 
> ...



Don't use the brew belt, that is mainly for fermenting, and not ageing. You can also use it to bring the temp up before you degas.

Sounds like yours is done fermenting, have you sanitized if you not doing MLF and stabilized if your going to back sweeten?


----------



## vinividivici (Feb 21, 2011)

Abe,

At this point it's bulk aging for two months. So, based on what you said, I don't have to worry about the brew belt at this point? Makes sense.

I'll put it on the floor of the basement, temp is ~ 56 degrees F. I also assume I should cover the carboy to block light?

Degas now?

Not going to back sweeten, but should I be adding the metasulfite to sanitize now?

(or should I do the above just before bottling when the two months are up?)

A bunch of newbie questions, for sure! 

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## philogeek (Feb 21, 2011)

As mentioned, once you finish primary fermentation, you shouldn't need to have the temp maintained at such a level (although warming up prior to degassing is something that I never thought of... great and simple idea).

Also, brew belts aren't really designed to be used on glass carboys; rather, they're intended for plastic fermenters only ... the heat can stress the carboy to the point that it shatters or cracks, so be careful with that.

There have been a couple times I've needed to warm up my wine while in carboy, so I lowered the carboy down into one of my pails and put the brew belt around the pail. It helped radiate the heat around the carboy to maintain the temperature I wanted while not risking a very splashy mess by heating the glass directly.

GL!


----------



## vinividivici (Feb 21, 2011)

philogeek said:


> As mentioned, once you finish primary fermentation, you shouldn't need to have the temp maintained at such a level (although warming up prior to degassing is something that I never thought of... great and simple idea).
> 
> Also, brew belts aren't really designed to be used on glass carboys; rather, they're intended for plastic fermenters only ... the heat can stress the carboy to the point that it shatters or cracks, so be careful with that.
> 
> ...




I should have mentioned that it's a plastic carboy, a Better Bottle. I actually did read the instructions for the belt, and it did say not to use it on a glass carboy. 

Do I need to cover up the carboy with a blanket or something to block the light?

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Lurker (Feb 21, 2011)

vinividivici said:


> I'll put it on the floor of the basement, temp is ~ 56 degrees F. I also assume I should cover the carboy to block light?
> 
> Do not put it on a concrete floor. Wood is much better.


----------



## abefroman (Feb 21, 2011)

Lurker said:


> vinividivici said:
> 
> 
> > I'll put it on the floor of the basement, temp is ~ 56 degrees F. I also assume I should cover the carboy to block light?
> ...


----------



## philogeek (Feb 21, 2011)

vinividivici said:


> Do I need to cover up the carboy with a blanket or something to block the light?



I would. If I'm running a standard timeline in the carboy, I don't usually bother (I use a dedicated room, though, so the light is always out unless I'm in there for a couple mins at a time). Anytime I've bulk aged in a carboy, though, I have covered them up. Usually, I just use a huge beach towel and clothespin to hold it together around the neck of the carboy.

Pretty much, anything you can do to control factors that could lead to spoilage, should be done - covering is pretty cheap insurance


----------



## Brian (Feb 22, 2011)

philogeek said:


> Also, brew belts aren't really designed to be used on glass carboys; rather, they're intended for plastic fermenters only ... the heat can stress the carboy to the point that it shatters or cracks, so be careful with that.



Just me but I use brewbelts on glass carboys all the time for fermentation and degassing. I have never had a problem.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 22, 2011)

+1 
I do the same as Bryan. I have never had a temp problem either. Set it and forget it. Wine has never gone above 77*. Set the belt low on the carboy for consistant heat through the whole batch.


----------



## Dugger (Feb 22, 2011)

+2 on using brew belt on glass carboys - never had a problem - sometimes I'll put two belts on a carboy if I need to warm it up to degas.


----------



## philogeek (Feb 22, 2011)

Brian said:


> Just me but I use brewbelts on glass carboys all the time for fermentation and degassing. I have never had a problem.





Runningwolf said:


> +1
> I do the same as Bryan. I have never had a temp problem either. Set it and forget it. Wine has never gone above 77*. Set the belt low on the carboy for consistant heat through the whole batch.





Dugger said:


> +2 on using brew belt on glass carboys - never had a problem - sometimes I'll put two belts on a carboy if I need to warm it up to degas.



Well, with my luck, I would have a 6 gallon mess on my hands, and the wife would have a pretty persuasive argument in favor of no more apartment winemaking LOL.

I'll stick to the manufacturer's suggestions on this one....


----------



## JordanPond (Feb 23, 2011)

I've used my brew belts on glass carboys without a problem and to protect my hobby I usually rest the carboy in a plastic tote large enough to capture a spill and avoid messing up the carpeting.



philogeek said:


> Well, with my luck, I would have a 6 gallon mess on my hands, and the wife would have a pretty persuasive argument in favor of no more apartment winemaking LOL.
> 
> I'll stick to the manufacturer's suggestions on this one....


----------



## gdmaclew (Oct 26, 2013)

what can happen if I leave my heat belt on my fermenting bucket more than 8 days,

Gail


----------



## dessertmaker (Oct 26, 2013)

gdmaclew said:


> what can happen if I leave my heat belt on my fermenting bucket more than 8 days, Gail



Depends on how hot it gets your wine and how much longer you leave it on there for.

A better question would be why do you want to?


----------



## cimbaliw (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm new to the brew belt but found it to be a bit more heat than I wanted after 24 hours. I went to Menard's and bought an inexpensive timer that lets me cycle on an hour and off an hour. One of these days I'm going to try that strategy with an auto shut off heating pad I have and see if the cycling will fool it in to being able to use it for long periods of time.

Hmm, trying to fool a heating pad. Maybe I need a life!


----------



## bstnh1 (May 16, 2018)

Brian said:


> Just me but I use brewbelts on glass carboys all the time for fermentation and degassing. I have never had a problem.


And absolutely nothing can go wrong....go wrong.....go wrong.......


----------

